# Neighbours



## LMD84 (Apr 12, 2011)

For those of you who don't know what I am talking about - Neighbours is an Australian soap that is shown in the UK and of course Oz!  Does anybody else watch it here?  Me and a guy from work's girlfriend are so addicted to it and have been for so long now!  sadly we are about 2-3 months behind episodes in the UK - which can be annoying because sometimes i read about spoilers by accident!

  	So am I the only Neighbours fan on Specktra?!


----------



## angi (Apr 13, 2011)

No Lou, you're not! I love neighbours - i think it's a throw back to the student days - I have it on series link now.

  	I'm looking forward to the Andrew/ Tash storyline developing.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 13, 2011)

angi said:


> No Lou, you're not! I love neighbours - i think it's a throw back to the student days - I have it on series link now.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the Andrew/ Tash storyline developing.


	yes i can't wait to see what happens with the baby storyline! and i can't believe that rebecca and declan have just left! everybody seems to be leaving right now! so crazy! i love lucas and he is one of my favourite characters but he needs to get a new girlfriend soon!! he has nothing to do right now!


----------



## angi (Apr 13, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> yes i can't wait to see what happens with the baby storyline! and i can't believe that rebecca and declan have just left! everybody seems to be leaving right now! so crazy! i love lucas and he is one of my favourite characters but he needs to get a new girlfriend soon!! he has nothing to do right now!


	He just seems to jump from girl to girl. One week he was totally in love with Elle, then Steph, then he was just sleeping with Libby! I'm glad weird new Declan has gone - old Declan was way better. Seems like they are having a good clearout though! Hopefully for some decent new characters - lets face it, Susan isn't happy unless she's got the 682 bedrooms that her house seems to have full.

  	To me this whole Sonia/ Callum storyline seems to have come completely out of left field. Either it was really well planned, or just tacked on because they ran out of ideas.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah teh storyline with sonia seemed really random and last minute. very out of the blue and to be honest i am not sure where it will go! if toadie finds out i doubt he will stay with her and seeing as she is now a regular what else will she do? i've never been a massive fan of her character anyways - not sure why. just don't like her! her sister jade is pretty cool though!

  	oh and yeah i hated when lucas was randomly sleeping with libby! i'm pleased they didn't take that storyline anywhere! and where the freak is libby right now anyways?! she has been gone for months! and yeah the new declan wasn't nice at al! it was like they replaced sweet declan with an arse hole! his character totally changed!


----------



## angi (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, I've never really liked Sonia much either - seemed like they made her a regular and then realised they didn't have any storylines for her!

  	I don't like how moral Susan is being at the moment with Kate - basically screw up your life or I'll do it for you! Everything's so black and white. It was like with the Steph baby storyline - couldn't she just say she had a random one night stand? Only in neighbours does your baby HAVE to have a daddy!

  	Didn't Libby go and 'visit' Ben - because they shipped him off to school until he can come back as a teenager? Couldn't believe it when they brought Summer back - she bore absolutely no resemblance to the kid they sent away.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 15, 2011)

yeah Susan was a bit full on with the whole 'get your ass to the station now!' i would like to thik that paul won't cause any issues so nothing bad will happen to kate because i do quite like her. although i will be a little pleased if her and mark break up because she seems a little young for him - just kinda a weird match.

  	and yeah i was chatting to a friend about how weird neighbours is about that! it's like the street is filled with high morals and nothing naughty ever happens - or if it does you either die. leave or end up in jail! lol!

  	and yeah she went to visit ben but how long can she stay at his special creative school?! and yes i was shcoked when i saw the new summer! classic naighbours! but i love it!!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cblFHf63lk4

  	new opening credits for neighbours in OZ have started - why in the heck is Kyle with kate?!


----------

